# Farmhouse Rehab



## Handyman Jim Noonan (May 8, 2008)

Looks like all of your hard work was well worth the effort. You said that the house was moved in the 1930's; when was it originally built?

http://www.handymanjimnoonan.com


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Very nice house. Coming along great!


----------



## radon (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks!



> You said that the house was moved in the 1930's; when was it originally built?


I haven't found time to figure out when it was originally built yet. A trip to the local historical society should tell me that and lots more - it was a fairly prominent building in the center of town in the 1800s. It was best known as a general store with a name well-known in my town, but it was also the post office for a while (meaning it was the home of the serving postmaster).


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

That is an awesome house!


----------



## JohnDIY (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice house. Would love to know how they moved it!


----------

